

Has Adobe Lost Its Mind? - qhoxie
http://www.centernetworks.com/adobe-creative-suite-4

======
satyajit
Nope .. they haven't! Yea, they are expensive, but they are way more capable
than Corel Paint Shop Pro or GIMP. For a design professional, there is hardly
another choice. And if you are not (a design pro), then you can always buy
Photoshop Elements. A great hobbyist product. Photoshop CS4 sells for < $700
as opposed to $1000 the author seems to be claiming.

------
Tamerlin
The author clearly hasn't the slightest connection to the real world; probably
a permanent academic.

I know quite a few individuals who purchase copies of the entire Creative
Suite, and use it for freelance work; for most of them, a single gig is more
than enough to pay for the upgrade price.

For working professionals, it's entirely worth it. Adobe isn't interested in
marketing the suite to complainer, Adobe is interested in selling the suite to
people who are using it to do what they wrote for.

------
gaius
_People_ rarely buy Adobe's professional products, businesses do. Compared to
GIMP, for a professional photographer, Photoshop will pay for itself pretty
quickly.

